# wanna get bored????



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

wanna get bored ,.read a classic


----------



## Rockberto (Nov 5, 2006)

*Catherine?*

I've read Wuthering Heights three times.


----------



## doctor (Nov 5, 2006)

what, exactly, is your classifaction of 'classic'? huckleberry finn, for starters, is not at all boring. i could list dozens of others, but not before i know your criteria. do you even know your own criteria, or were you just bored by a book you were made to read for some book report? how many 'classics' have you read?... and so on and so forth.


----------



## jungle women (Nov 5, 2006)

my classification of classics is nothing but boring.i had read jane eyre.(boring) and how come is it possible for you to be still alive after reading wuthering hieghts 3 times.i would have dropped dead.i was half way through wen i couldnt carry on with wuthuring hieghts. i know my criteria. that is humorous, mystery and horror.at 15 im not a dumbo.please.actually i was given a classic to read for book report i didnt read it cuz it was BORING!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms. vodka (Nov 5, 2006)

quoted from wikipedia:

In Internet terminology, a *troll* is a person who enters an established community such as an online discussion forum and intentionally tries to cause disruption, most often in the form of posting inflammatory, off-topic, or otherwise inappropriate messages


 


 Such people are best avoided, as they can become VERY offensive, if confronted!


----------

